# He should have played the lotto too!!!



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

So my Uncle calls me to see what my schedule is like from say September through December because he has drawn the Sportsman tag for the Rocky Mountain Big Horn Sheep. Wow that is cool....................... except he is now 70. To say the least though I am very excited to help him out. I want to get out and start scouting tomorrow.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well at least your scouting will be a little easier with the Stansbury heard being buried so to speak . Other than that huge congrats to him and I am sure no matter what it will be the hunt of a lifetime. 
Wish I had some info for you to use.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The sportsmens RMBS permit is good for the Nebo unit in 2017...:!:..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> The sportsmens RMBS permit is good for the Nebo unit in 2017...:!:..


Sadly, I don't think the sportsmans tag holder would be treated as kindly as WLH and Ms. Waldrip ... for hunting the unit in the wrong year.

Anywho - hugs congrats to your uncle!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

He wouldn't have a problem,
It REALLY is good on the Nebo unit for his hunt....

Here is what I would do with that permit,
Hunt the North slope , Bare top------Out of a boat, In September.
NOT EVEN KIDDING:!:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> The sportsmens RMBS permit is good for the Nebo unit in 2017...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But wasn't the sportsmans permit good for nebo this year but the conservation tag holder hunted it illegally causing the uproar? It should be the conservation holder next year unless they switched it cuz of the fubar this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

3arabians said:


> But wasn't the sportsmans permit good for nebo this year but the conservation tag holder hunted it illegally causing the uproar? It should be the conservation holder next year unless they switched it cuz of the fubar this year.


Oh shoot! MY BAD!

I had it backwards.......

Dont hunt Nebo..:redface::redface:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> Oh shoot! MY BAD!
> 
> I had it backwards.......
> 
> Dont hunt Nebo..:redface::redface:


Now Goofy, I think you are a pretty good guy ... but do you work for WLH - getting the years/rules confused and all?? ;-) Just kidding man!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Oh shoot! MY BAD!
> 
> I had it backwards.......
> 
> Dont hunt Nebo..:redface::redface:


Sure he can still hunt the Nebo. He just needs to sign on with WLH and he would be good to go.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

So awesome! At least we'll find out what happens with 2 of the sportsmans tags.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just call the DWR offices in Cedar City and get the, "uhhh, I dunno, maybe, I guess, sure why not" answer and you are golden!


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all. If nothing else it will be a great time and an awesome experience. I don't have the poetic writing talent of Jonnycake or the witt of Goob but I will try to keep a picture journal of the adventure.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

And goofy I think the boat ride is a great idea in this situation and I love bear top. I think he wants to look at Range Creek, Nine Mile and also the Newfounland unit. My cousin helped a friend of his on the Newfoundland hunt and says its not too hard of a unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've seen the Bighorns on the shore line at Flaming gorge on several occasions,
Also there are several canyons that the best access is by boat.
Would be an ideal hunt for a 70 year old guy.

I also know some canyons on Range creek were sheep are, they have ATV trails
were a ram could be harvested verily easy.........


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

GeTaGrip, I now fully expect to read at least one report of yours in iambic pentameter. UWN Poet Laureate is a title best shared from year to year! (and seriously, I figured it would be 3-4 days, 5 max. Rhyming for 9 was ROUGH!)


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> I've seen the Bighorns on the shore line at Flaming gorge on several occasions,
> Also there are several canyons that the best access is by boat.
> Would be an ideal hunt for a 70 year old guy.
> 
> ...


Well goofy the Gorge thing might be the way to go, my brother loves to fish there so in turn he spends a fair amount of time on the water there (whats more fun then that, fishing while scouting?) . But we are going to look over a couple units, heck its the Sportsman's tag right?


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> GeTaGrip, I now fully expect to read at least one report of yours in iambic pentameter. UWN Poet Laureate is a title best shared from year to year! (and seriously, I figured it would be 3-4 days, 5 max. Rhyming for 9 was ROUGH!)


I dont know if I could muster up what you pulled off. That was a fun thread to follow. Congratulations on a beauty of a bull.


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree with looking around flaming gorge this guy just stood in the middle of the road for 5 minutes but we see the pretty regular from the boat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

GeTaGrip said:


> So my Uncle calls me to see what my schedule is like from say September through December because he has drawn the Sportsman tag for the Rocky Mountain Big Horn Sheep. Wow that is cool....................... except he is now 70. To say the least though I am very excited to help him out. I want to get out and start scouting tomorrow.


So, THATS where my tag went! :grin:;-)

A BIG *CONGRATS* to your dad!! You do know you will be held to the promise to keep us posted right? Have fun with the journey..:!:


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I am sorry to bring sad news here. My Uncle, who had drawn the tag, sadly and unexpectedly passed away last week. Thanks to him for a bunch of great memories. I hope the next person in line will share their journey with us. Thank you all for the help and information you offered us.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

GeTaGrip said:


> Well I am sorry to bring sad news here. My Uncle, who had drawn the tag, sadly and unexpectedly passed away last week. Thanks to him for a bunch of great memories. I hope the next person in line will share their journey with us. Thank you all for the help and information you offered us.


I'm sorry to hear that. My condolences to you and your family!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang, sorry for your loss.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That's terrible! Prayers for you and your family to be comforted.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Sure he can still hunt the Nebo. He just needs to sign on with WLH and he would be good to go.


Just pick the unit you want, call some obscure Wildlife officer and ask him if that unit is ok to hunt with your tag. Make sure to record the call on your cell phone and you're good to go.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, prayers to you and your family.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, that's sad, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

GeTaGrip said:


> Well I am sorry to bring sad news here. My Uncle, who had drawn the tag, sadly and unexpectedly passed away last week. Thanks to him for a bunch of great memories. I hope the next person in line will share their journey with us. Thank you all for the help and information you offered us.


My condolences


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I was going to say congrats on the tag, but very sorry to hear your uncle passed. Bum deal all the way around.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh no, so sorry to hear of his passing. 


.... what an emotional roller coaster.


----------

